# Paris Hilton getting Bucked Off



## Jane Honda

Awwwww, she hurt her poor tummy.




That poor horse was violated, and he knew it! :lol:


----------



## appy rider 4 life

Thanks for posting that just made my day!! i hate her with passion.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_"Tell him to stop!" !?!?! ****_


----------



## StormyBlues

lol! that is great!


----------



## IrishCailin

lolz that made my day


----------



## Walkamile

Hmmmm.....sad to say but that horse will have a more purposeful life than Ms Hilton ever will.


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol oh dear. Being as she is human, I am glad she is okay. But, she really should listen to what they have to say if that's the reason she got bucked!

I would say a helicopter is a tad over the edge though..


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Haha. I saw that. 
The helicopter lifting was just so over the top for a little fall like that.
What a *expletive*


----------



## manhirwen

HAHAHA

That Poor horse!!! No wonder he bucked her off with the "AAAH OMG OMG OMG tell him to stop" 

HAHA ever heard the word "woah"?

*sigh*


----------



## my2geldings

I would have made her walk to my ambulance. That's ridiculous.



Skippy! said:


> Was looking at fugly today, and saw a link for a video of Paris Hilton getting bucked off of a horse. I loled my booty off. Apparently in the show she was bragging to the guy who owned the horses (riding next to her) that she was a SUPR AWSUM rider, and kept ignoring what he had to say.
> 
> Lol.. and a helicopter? REALLY?! come on, grow up
> 
> YouTube - Paris Hilton falls off a horse
> 
> In case anyone is interested =)


----------



## Kiki

LOL!!! Priceless!!!


----------



## Lucara

**** thats so pathetic. She didn't really fall, more like slid down the side and had a little plop.

Lol The horse looked happy in the end though so I'm happy =D

I cant stand her either. Blech


----------



## smrobs

OMG!!! That was one of the funniest things I have ever seen. Talk about being babied. The first time I fell off my horse, my Dad just walked up and asked "Are you okay? If so, then get back on your horse, we have work to do." I wouldn't even have called an ambulance, let alone lifeflite. I would have been laughing too hard right in her face.


----------



## NicoleS11

lol thats funy!!!! That horse wasnt even bucking that bad. I seen that tho it was off of her show "Simple Life" with Nicole Richie...funny!!!


----------



## Skippy!

smrobs said:


> OMG!!! That was one of the funniest things I have ever seen. Talk about being babied. The first time I fell off my horse, my Dad just walked up and asked "Are you okay? If so, then get back on your horse, we have work to do." I wouldn't even have called an ambulance, let alone lifeflite. I would have been laughing too hard right in her face.


Exactly!! LOL!

I wonder if someone got in a car accident in that same area during her "horse fall" thing.. and they really DID need a helicopter to air lift them to a hospital, but they couldnt get one because ZOMG Ms. Hilton has a hurt tummy!

I'd be more embarassed than hurt ;D im pretty sure thats what happened here too.. she was super embarassed that she was a terrible rider, and she didnt want to be made fun of so she pretended she was hurt.

Only thing is.. i still made fun of her, LOL!


----------



## shuttersteph

That is hilarious! I love it.


----------



## kim_angel

My day just got better by ten fold... thank you for that oh so awesome video. 
Way to go horsie!! 

OMG OMG OMG .... lol


----------



## SallyJane

Hehe. Thats really funny :lol: Obviously not a horse person... lol.


----------



## Lori1983

LoL, it may be mean to laugh at, but come on..."Tell him to stop?" Really? And I couldn't help but notice that the poor horse came back to kick at her a little...he must have _really _been annoyed. Thinking back to the last time I was bucked off a horse, I believe it went more like:

1. Get bucked off
2. Make sure I'm not broken
3. Lay on the ground in the woods for about 5 minutes
4. Get up and get the horse.

Nope, no "helicopter lift" step in there.


----------



## Rissa

She had to be air lifted to a hospital from a fall like THAT?

Bwhaha.

When I got crushed by a polo horse six years ago I broke some important bones. I was in such a state of shock I drove myself to the hospital. Bwhaha.

But a fall like that? I would have gotten up laughing! What a sissy.

Maybe she should stick to terrorizing toy dogs.


----------



## morganshow11

Ok, she fell of a horse and had to get on a strech?!????!?!?!?!!? That is soooooo gay!


----------



## Vidaloco

Poor P P fawl down off big hossey and hurt her tumtum :lol:


----------



## morganshow11

Haha ROFLMAO^^^


----------



## ilovestitch

I feel worse for the poor horse having to put up with such an air head


----------



## Jane Honda

Rissa said:


> She had to be air lifted to a hospital from a fall like THAT?
> 
> Bwhaha.
> 
> When I got crushed by a polo horse six years ago I broke some important bones. I was in such a state of shock I drove myself to the hospital. Bwhaha.
> 
> But a fall like that? I would have gotten up laughing! What a sissy.
> 
> *Maybe she should stick to terrorizing toy dogs.*


----------



## Solon

I got bucked off the first time and hurt my butt and leg. What was gramps reply? It's a long way from your heart, get back on.

No pity or pampering for me!!!


----------



## bgood400

haha. I think its hilarious how shes screaming "TELL IT TO STOP!" when all she has to do is pull back on the reigns.


----------



## Skippy!

bgood400 said:


> haha. I think its hilarious how shes screaming "TELL IT TO STOP!" when all she has to do is pull back on the reigns.


LOL or the horse is yelling "TELL HER TO GET OFF!!"


----------



## Walkamile

Skippy! said:


> LOL or the horse is yelling "TELL HER TO GET OFF!!"


That's great Skippy!

:shock: thank goodness she is an experienced rider, or she could have been seriously injured. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## bgood400

Skippy! said:


> LOL or the horse is yelling "TELL HER TO GET OFF!!"


haha. I know if I was that horse I wouldnt want an air head like that on my back.


----------



## amandaandeggo

luv it =)


----------



## aruraeclipse

This is what happens when you think horse riding is sooo simple, because us riders that have a little bit of balance can make it look easy. lol 

That was too funny, thank you for sharing.

I don't think her tummy was hurt I think it was her nerves knotting up in her stomach. When you get hurt by a horse most of the time you can see the damage, when its something like that. She just had to show off her stomach so people forget about what happened. ****.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

LOL! Ok sorry I shouldn't laugh, it's really not funny when ANYONE gets hurt, but c'mon it's Paris!! I like how afterwards the horse turns around and keeps bucking like he's saying "Take THAT city girl!" lol


----------



## Heybird

Where's the STOP BUTTON!!! lol


----------



## Tayz

Lol haha. "Omg Omg Omg tell him to stop!"
What does she think he is? a flashy car?
I know it's mean to be laughing but come on, Paris, of all people.
I don't think she will be flirting with guys who rides horses anymore!


----------



## trashcore

50 bucks says it was her pride that got hurt not her 'tummy'. 

I don't get why a helicopter was involved. Honestly, if she can't handle falling off a horse, she shouldn't have got on one in the first place. Cry babies s*** me. -______-

Very funny video though.  Kudos!


----------



## sandy2u1

chalk one up for the horses...lol


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Bahaha -- wow, that was really funny. I'm glad she's okay too (though I'm really not the biggest fan of her) ... but a helicopter?? Oh my .... :lol:


----------



## jumpwhat007

morganshow11 said:


> Ok, she fell of a horse and had to get on a strech?!????!?!?!?!!? That is soooooo gay!


Well some people do injure themselves from horses.....lol. She cracks me up. I'm sure she just wanted the media to be "shocked and worried". Lol



Rissa said:


> She had to be air lifted to a hospital from a fall like THAT?
> 
> Bwhaha.
> 
> When I got crushed by a polo horse six years ago I broke some important bones. I was in such a state of shock I drove myself to the hospital. Bwhaha.
> 
> But a fall like that? I would have gotten up laughing! What a sissy.
> 
> Maybe she should stick to terrorizing toy dogs.


I so wish I could've done that! I've been airlifted once. Last October when I had a compound break in my femur....It was kinda important that I got to the hospital asap...lol. And i would've been ****ed if they were like, 

"Hey can you just chill here for like another hour? Paris Hilton has our LifeFlight Copter.."

Haha. But last summer I drove myself to the hospital when I fractured 2 vertabrae in my back. Lol. No ambulance needed.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_But Rissa & jumpwat007 - you are REAL horsepeople....she's Paris Hilton...famous because....well....I'm not really too sure WHAT'S she's famous for...but she HAS to be protected. Can't let anything happen to that face! (although I think it would be a vast improvement...)_

_I's just wondering who paid for that chopper bill?_

_(BTW...can you smell that?? I do believe it's the sweet smell of sarcasm...lol)_


----------



## GeminiJumper

hahaha...wowowowow   

omg omg omg tell him to stop!! lol


----------



## jumpwhat007

Dreamer1215 said:


> _But Rissa & jumpwat007 - you are REAL horsepeople....she's Paris Hilton...famous because....well....I'm not really too sure WHAT'S she's famous for...but she HAS to be protected. Can't let anything happen to that face! (although I think it would be a vast improvement...)_
> 
> _I's just wondering who paid for that chopper bill?_
> 
> _(BTW...can you smell that?? I do believe it's the sweet smell of sarcasm...lol)_


 
Yeah...but a helicopter?? Like, someone else may have needed it. Shes such an attention *****.


----------



## my2geldings

Dreamer1215 said:


> _But Rissa & jumpwat007 - you are REAL horsepeople....she's Paris Hilton...famous because....well....I'm not really too sure WHAT'S she's famous for...but she HAS to be protected. Can't let anything happen to that face! (although I think it would be a vast improvement...)_
> 
> _I's just wondering who paid for that chopper bill?_
> 
> _(BTW...can you smell that?? I do believe it's the sweet smell of sarcasm...lol)_


She did probably. It's nothing more than pocket change to her.


----------



## horseluverr17

:lol::lolh my gosh hahahahahahaha i agree with lost of other people...helicopter is waaaaaay to much for a tiny little fall like that lol. that poor horse though!! he had to have paris hilton ride him....*shudder* that made my day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL, Paris was being so over-dramatic...a helicopter? Come on now; I've had wayy worse falls than that...& I just get right back up. :O 
She could never be a horse woman, aha.


----------



## county

How sad people find it funny someone gets bucked off a horse and injured. Speaks volumes about many in the horse world though.


----------



## Dressage10135

county said:


> How sad people find it funny someone gets bucked off a horse and injured. Speaks volumes about many in the horse world though.


I hope you seriously don't think she was injured. She pretty much slid off the horse and just stayed laying down on the ground. She was just overdramatic about the whole thing probably because she was too embarassed to get up and take it like a true horse person would. 

By the way, I don't think its very fair of you to generalize all horse people because some of us find it funny that a celebrity was being overdramatic-once again-about something very minor that happened to them.


----------



## dynamite.

I feel bad for her, and even worse that I found that slightly funny.
I'm sorry, but I don't like her very much.
Anways, good thing she is ok!


----------



## IheartPheobe

Ohimgod. xD
I've been bucked off so many times.. when I was like, 9 the worst thing I did was scream a ton, but really I never even considered an ambulence, let alone a helicopter!! OVER DRAMATIC, MUCH?


----------



## StarFeesh

****!!!That made my day!!


----------



## Trissacar

Spastic_Dove said:


> Haha. I saw that.
> The helicopter lifting was just so over the top for a little fall like that.
> What a *expletive*


They do that alot its faster then the ambulance.


----------



## StarFeesh

The point was, she didn't need either. Lolz


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Wow. What a retard! 
And the way she pulled her shirt up in the end made me want to punch her!


----------



## HorseSavvy

hahaha YAY!! The world is a better place XD Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## horseluver2435

Does this remind anyone of that story, 'A blond goes riding'? 

....
I found it on this website, if anyone wants to read it.
A Blonde Goes Riding | Demonicious!


----------



## Sunny06

WOW. 
I really don't see what the big deal is..It's never funny when someone falls off and could possibly get really hurt. She's just a person like everbody else is..Even if she IS a ditz. >_>
She's not a _rider_, so it's completely understandable to go flying off if the horse starts bucking for no particular reason.
Ha. I agree the helicopter _was_ a lil off-the-top...THAT was funny. He he.


----------



## goldilockz

What gets me is that you know they put her on the sweetest, calmest horse out there, yet he was bucking like a mad horse and kept going after she was off as if to ensure she was completely off.

Makes me wonder what she was doing that irked him THAT much.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ She probably spurred him on "accident"... >.<


----------



## SaleeColashlas

The horse bucked probably because paris did not know what she was doign and the horse could sence that, and went bezurk


----------



## Whipple

The horse had a chat with Tinkerbell and got scared of what may happen if she liked him.


----------



## goldilockz

:lol: Whipple


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

that woman is an idiot


----------



## jadeewood

yeah i saw that, haaa. i didnt think of posting it. lol


----------

